# Brake and fuel lines



## Tiger Joe (Aug 18, 2021)

Is it possible to change the brake and fuel lines on a 70 with the body on?
I have engine and trans out. Lines look bad so I wanted to change them but looking at this is looks pretty difficult


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Yes. It sure is. Tricky without a lift. Really tricky if you're looking to do a "concours" style replacement.


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 18, 2021)

not necessarily going concours per se. but I would like them to be pretty good. I actually bought a set of pre bent stainless lines from inline tube already, but when i removed the old lines yesterday I realized how difficult this might be.


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 18, 2021)

well I decided to just lift the body a bit to make this easier. I already have the hood and fenders removed, and the car came with a new set of body mounts so a good time to change them. 

only all bolts came out except 2- one on the firewall, which is easy to fix with the fenders off, and one in the middle under the seat broke. that should be fun!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tiger Joe said:


> well I decided to just lift the body a bit to make this easier. I already have the hood and fenders removed, and the car came with a new set of body mounts so a good time to change them.
> 
> only all bolts came out except 2- one on the firewall, which is easy to fix with the fenders off, and one in the middle under the seat broke. that should be fun!


Do a search of the forums. You will find that the middle bolt under the seat is easiest to get by cutting an access hole in the floor above it an then when fixed, weld back up - unless you can grab the broken bolt and soak it with penetrating oil for a couple days and try to back it out.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Tiger Joe said:


> not necessarily going concours per se. but I would like them to be pretty good. I actually bought a set of pre bent stainless lines from inline tube already, but when i removed the old lines yesterday I realized how difficult this might be.


If you have any leaks with your stainless steel lines, even though they are new; don’t despair and do not mess around with Teflon tape. Tape will not stop the leak. (Don’t ask how I know.). Purchase conical copper crush washers. Another forum member told me they use them in aerospace applications routinely with stainless steel. I bought the size I needed and they solved my leaks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Noangelbuddy said:


> If you have any leaks with your stainless steel lines, even though they are new; don’t despair and do not mess around with Teflon tape. Tape will not stop the leak. (Don’t ask how I know.). Purchase conical copper crush washers. Another forum member told me they use them in aerospace applications routinely with stainless steel. I bought the size I needed and they solved my leaks.



FYI









2GF-4 Parker | Copper Flare Gasket 45 Deg | Valin


Buy Parker Copper Flare Gasket 45 Degree Part No. 2GF-4. 45 Degree Flare Fittings Copper Flare Gasket 2GF, Low Pressure Gasket Copper, Flare, 1/4, Copper, Round, Temp Range -65 to +250.




www.valinonline.com


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> FYI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PontiacJim,
Wish I knew about these conical washers before I gave up trying to stop a leak on a new proportioning valve. Replaced the valve with a new Wilwood and stopped the leak. Conical washer could have fixed it for a lot less. Have a backup good looking chrome valve sitting on the shelf now. I should tape conical washers to it with instructions for the next owner.
Watched a YouTube video of a guy who fabricated his own and annealed the copper to make it softer. Fairly ingenious, but not worth the effort in my opinion.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Noangelbuddy said:


> PontiacJim,
> Wish I knew about these conical washers before I gave up trying to stop a leak on a new proportioning valve. Replaced the valve with a new Wilwood and stopped the leak. Conical washer could have fixed it for a lot less. Have a backup good looking chrome valve sitting on the shelf now. I should tape conical washers to it with instructions for the next owner.
> Watched a YouTube video of a guy who fabricated his own and annealed the copper to make it softer. Fairly ingenious, but not worth the effort in my opinion.


Never heard of these until you mentioned it. The older cars of the 30's, 40's etc. and hot rods use "banjo" fittings on the brake lines and they use a round copper ring gasket to seal them up. Some of the modern disc brake calipers/hoses I have installed also use the round copper ring seal. But, never heard of the conical washers which make sense if you had a slight leak on a new stainless steel line and were at wits end and ready to purchase a new line or just go back to the steel lines. The Nicopp brand Nickel/Copper brake lines seem to have favor with some people, but I just assume use steel lines over stainless or Nicopp.


----------

